# Teufel Motiv 5 vs. Edifier S550!!!



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

Hi, möchte mal wissen, wo denn die klanglichen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Systemen liegen. Hat jemand vllt mal beide probegehört oder so etwas??
Freue mich über eine nette Diskussionsrunde^^


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

ich finde das Motiv 5 besser


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2010)

Begründung? Ausführlicher Bericht? 
Du "schreibst" dir hier echt einen zurecht; alles sehr aussagekräftig .

Ich würde sagen das das Teufelset hier aufgrund der besseren technischen Daten die Nase knapp vorne hat, aber das sagt kaum was über die Praxis aus .


----------



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

freak094 schrieb:


> ich finde das Motiv 5 besser


Ich hätte schon gerne ne Begründung und nicht einfach nur was daher gesagt



Welches Sys ist denn zB. besser für Musik?


----------



## nfsgame (14. März 2010)

Also für Musik würde ich keines der beiden Sets nehmen, sondern mich mit einer Kombi aus Kompakt-/Stadboxen+Verstärker anfreuden. Da bekommst du in dem Bereich eine viel bessere Qualität .


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

Begründung:Hab beide Probegehört und finde das Motiv 5 einfach besser


----------



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also für Musik würde ich keines der beiden Sets nehmen, sondern mich mit einer Kombi aus Kompakt-/Stadboxen+Verstärker anfreuden. Da bekommst du in dem Bereich eine viel bessere Qualität .


Ich weis, dass ich bei Standboxen+Reciever für 400€ ne bessere Qualität bekomme, aber soetwas lässt sich bei mir nicht einrichten(würde gerademal 1 Meter von den Boxen enfernt sitzen.)
Außerdem habe ich das Motiv 5 ja schon^^


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. März 2010)

Aber warum sollte das ein Problem sein mit dem 1m Abstnad? 





> Kombi aus Verstärker und 2x Lautsprechern


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a240885.html


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

> Außerdem habe ich das Motiv 5 ja schon^^


das passt doch also ist doch ziemlich gut


----------



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

Ist das wirklich kein prob?? klingen solche großen Standboxen dann wirklich gut?


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

ich denke schon teste doch einfach mal


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. März 2010)

> klingen solche großen Standboxen dann wirklich gut?


 also, die ich der velinkt hatte sind Regalboxen..^^ Aber lt unseren Sound Experten scheinen die sehr gut zu sein. 

Aber wenn du die Teufel schon hast kannst du ja erstmal bei bleiben..  Ich habe die Edifier S530 und bin auch sehr zu frieden. 

Das nächste System wird trotzdem aus einem Verstärker und 2 Lautsprechern bestehen.


----------



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

klingen solche Dinger schon gut?Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 Standlautsprecher: Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...agnat-monitor-220-einstieg-die-hifi-welt.html

Lies dir mal das Review durch. Er hat da die Magnat 220 verwendet. Als verstärker könntest du sicher auch den Pioneer nehmen, der ist ja deutlich günstiger.

EDIT:

mir wurde* diese *empfohlen. ist ein Lautsprecher für die Ewigkeit. die kannste dann 20Jahre behalten.. ^^


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

ja die schauen gut aus


----------



## coffeinfreak (14. März 2010)

@8800gt, suchst du wieder was neues ?


----------



## 8800 GT (14. März 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> @8800gt, suchst du wieder was neues ?


Suchen nicht direkt, wollte mich nur mal umhören^^
Aber mit den Teufeln bin ich soweit sehr zufrieden


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. März 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...agnat-monitor-220-einstieg-die-hifi-welt.html
> 
> Lies dir mal das Review durch. Er hat da die Magnat 220 verwendet. Als verstärker könntest du sicher auch den Pioneer nehmen, der ist ja deutlich günstiger.
> 
> ...



Der Pioneer würde natürlich auch gehen...das ist eigentlich ne reine Geschmacksache was man da für nen Verstärker nimmt.

Die Nubox 381 fände ich bei 1m Hörabstand etwas zu groß, da würden es sicher auch die kleineren Nubox 311 tun.



> klingen solche Dinger schon gut?Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 Standlautsprecher:  Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Die Magnat Monitor Supreme 1000 haben für ihren Preis auch schon einen recht ordentlichen Klang.
Bei der Wahl zwischen Regal- und Standlautsprecher kommt es vor allem auf die Raumgröße an. Bis 20m² reichen Regallautsprecher vollkommen aus. Für größere Räume sollte man dann schon zu Standlautsprechern greifen, da die vor allem im Tiefton bedeutend mehr Druck aufbauen.


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

Kann man denn solche kompaktboxen auch direkt ohne Verstärker an den PC anschließen?


----------



## coffeinfreak (16. März 2010)

Wenn es Aktiv Boxen sind dann ja 

Sowas z.b

ESI nEar 05 eXperience Studio Monitor Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

aber so welche nichtNubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher
?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

nein, die NuBox sind rein passive Lautsprecher. Die müssen erst an einen Verstärker dran damit man sie am PC nutzen kann. Es gibt allerdings mittlerweile auch bei uns sog. Class-T-Verstärker wie z.B. diesen hier. Im Internet kursieren ziemlich gute Erfahrungsberichte über diese Teile, nur um Fernost-Varianten sollte man einen Bogen machen, da diese hier in Deutschland nicht zugelassen sind.
Für den PC könnte so ein kleiner Verstärker durchaus eine Alternative zu einem ausgewachsenen Stereo-Amp darstellen.


----------



## a-e-x (16. März 2010)

also wenn ich das alles so lese, dann tendiere ich ja mittlerweile auch eher dazu mir NICHT die Edifier s530 zu kaufen sondern auch nen verstärker und standboxen. mein preisrahmen liegt allerdings bei 200 bis 250 euro. was kann man denn da empfehlen in der kombination? sollte dann natürlich schon besser sein als das s530 system. Anwendungsbereich ist nur die Musik.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

Also 200-250€ sind definitv zu wenig für Verstärker UND Standblautsprecher. Da würde ich dir eher zu aktiven Nahfeldmonitoren raten. Die machen bei Musik ebenfalls einen sehr viel besseren Klang als solche Systeme wie das Edifier. Hier kannst du dich dazu mal ein wenig umsehen. Sind eigentlich alles recht gute Lautsprecher.


----------



## a-e-x (16. März 2010)

hm ok. und was ist vom sound her dann anders als bei boxen + verstärker? was hältst du von diesen hier? iM1 Active 520 USB


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

Der Klang an sich ist bei Studiomonitoren meist sehr neutral, also es sind weder Tief- noch Hochton besonders stark betont. Bei einer Lautsprecher+Verstärker-Kombi kann man durch die entsprechende Auswahl der Komponenten da schon eine gewünschte Tendenz bekommen, je nachdem wie der Geschmack ist. Ein neutrales Klangbild kann einem erstmal etwas "dünn" vorkommen wenn man vorher nur über solche Spielzeug-Lautsprecher wie von Logitech oder Creative gehört hat. Man merkt aber schnell, dass der Klang sehr viel klarer ist und vor allem die Stimmwiedergabe viel besser klingt.
Ansonsten gibts eigentlich keine Gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Lösungen. Ein aktiver Nahfeldmonitor ist halt im Prinzip ein Lautsprecher mit eingebautem Verstärker und dadurch etwas kompakter und meist günstiger.

Die von dir genannten Alesis-Lautsprecher dürften schon ziemlich gut sein, aber definitiv kann ich dir das natürlich nicht sagen, da ich sie selbst noch nicht gehört habe. Aber wenn du über Internet bestellst gehst du ja kein Risiko ein und kannst sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken wenn dir der Klang nicht gefällt.


----------



## a-e-x (16. März 2010)

ah mensch, das ist echt ne schwere entscheidung. wollte eigentlich nächste woche bestellen, aber werde mich glaube ich noch n bissl weiter informieren. Aber du scheinst echt ahnung zu haben. was meinst du denn was ich mindestens ausgeben muss wenn ich ein system aus 2 boxen und externem verstärker möchte. hab schon dein review durchgelesen, aber das ist ja schon n bissl älter. könntest du mir da vllt. noch eine andere gute kombi empfehlen? wie gesagt, lege wert auf genügen druck im bass, wobei dieser auch differenzieren können muss zwischen den einzelnen frequenzen. nicht dass das so eine brühe ist im unteren frequenzbereich. natürlich sollen die höhen und mitten auch schön klar rüberkommen.... ach was rede ich, das sind glaube ich anforderungen die jeder an ein soundsystem stellt


----------



## 8800 GT (16. März 2010)

danke schon mal a fire inside. DIe Nubert nuBox 381 habens mir schon sehr angetan. Sehen schick aus, ordentlich droß und mit ner Membran von 22 cm auch richtige Dampfhammer. Denke, dass man damit auch kleinere Parties beschallen kann, oder?
Mh, hatte eig. keine lust, dass wenn ich das Motiv 5 verkaufe, noch Geld drauf legen muss. Die 2 381 kosten ja 380€, + 120€ Verstärker wären dann etwa 100€ aufpreis für mich.
Ob sich das wirklich lohnt? Oder ist dieser günstige von dir empfolene Verstärker uneingeschränkt zu nutzen? Wenn nicht, wo sind die nachteile?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

Also für eine vernünftige Lautsprecher-Verstärker-Kombi solltest du schon so um die 400-500€ einplanen um auch was ordentliches zu bekommen.
Eine gute Alternative zum Denon PMA-510AE wäre z.B. der Onkyo A-9155. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ziemlich gut (Vollmetall-Front und -Bedienelemente!) und vom Klang her ist er auch sauber. Preislich liegt der bei etwa 150€-170€, ist also etwas günstiger als der Denon.
Was die Lautsprecher angeht...da gibts ja eine immense Auswahl, da kann ich dir nur erstmal ein paar Kandidaten nennen damit du einen Anhaltspunkt hast:

- Nubox 381 (190€/Stück)

Nubert-Lautsprecher sind ziemlich neutral abgestimmt, haben also einen relativ linearen Frequenzgang. Wenn dir die 381er zu teuer sind gibt es auch noch die kleineren 311er als Alternative.

- Canton GLE 430 (ca 150€/Stück)


Cantons haben eine etwas analytische Abstimmung, sind also im Hochtonbereich etwas betont. Dadurch spielen sie sehr detailreich, können aber auch etwas schwach im Tieftonbereich wirken.

-Monitor Audio Bronze BR2 (ca. 350€/Paar)

Die BR2 sind etwas wärmer abgestimmt, haben also eine leichte Betonung im Tief- bis Tiefmittelton und erzeugen damit einen angenehm warmen Klang. Der Hochton ist nicht ganz so dominant wie bei den Cantons aber trotzdem sehr differenziert.

Dann noch ein paar Vorschläge von Lautsprechern bei welchen ich nichts konkretes über den Klang sagen kann, da ich sie erst noch hören muss, ist hier in der Gegend nicht leicht Fachhändler zu finden...

- KEF iQ 10 (ca. 200€/Stück)
- Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 (ca.250€/Paar)
- Elac BS 63 (ca. 230€/Stück)
-*** Aviano 2[/URL] (ca. 400€/Paar)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> danke schon mal a fire inside. DIe Nubert nuBox 381 habens mir schon sehr angetan. Sehen schick aus, ordentlich droß und mit ner Membran von 22 cm auch richtige Dampfhammer. Denke, dass man damit auch kleinere Parties beschallen kann, oder?
> Mh, hatte eig. keine lust, dass wenn ich das Motiv 5 verkaufe, noch Geld drauf legen muss. Die 2 381 kosten ja 380€, + 120€ Verstärker wären dann etwa 100€ aufpreis für mich.
> Ob sich das wirklich lohnt? Oder ist dieser günstige von dir empfolene Verstärker uneingeschränkt zu nutzen? Wenn nicht, wo sind die nachteile?



Mit einem potenten Verstärker dran dürften die Nubox 381 schon genug Pegel für kleinere bis mittlere Partyräume haben.
Klanglich lohnt sich der Aufpreis auf jeden Fall, die Nubox 381 werden in jedem Fall deutlich besser klingen als das Teufel-System. Es kann natürlich sein, dass du den homogenen Klang von Regallautsprechern erstmal als etwas "dünn" empfindest da der Subwoofer natürlich fehlt. Aber relativ schnell wirst du dann merken, dass das Klangbild sehr viel natürlicher klingt und vor allem die Stimmwiedergabe ist um Welten besser als bei solchen kleinen Satelliten-Lautsprechern.
Also selbst gehört hab ich so einen kleinen Digital-Verstärker leider noch nicht, kann dir daher also keine verbindliche Aussage geben und nur das weiterreichen was ich bisher so darüber gelesen habe. Aber sie sollen wohl recht gut klingen und für ihre Größe wohl mächtig Pegel haben.
Du kannst es ja durchaus mal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen und dir so ein Teil online bestellen, hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## 8800 GT (17. März 2010)

Gehen denn die Cantons in etwa genau so laut wie die nuBox 381?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. März 2010)

Die Canton halten 90W Nennbelastbarkeit (140W Musikbelastbarkeit) bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 89dB(1W/1m) aus.
Die Nubox 381 verträgt bis zu 140W Nenn- und 200W Musikbelastbarkeit bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 87dB(1W/1m).
Diese Werte sind aber jenseits von gut und böse. Wenn du nicht vor hast eine Sporthalle mit den Teilen zu beschallen sind die mehr als ausreichend


----------



## 8800 GT (17. März 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Canton halten 90W Nennbelastbarkeit (140W Musikbelastbarkeit) bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 89dB(1W/1m) aus.
> Die Nubox 381 verträgt bis zu 140W Nenn- und 200W Musikbelastbarkeit bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 87dB(1W/1m).
> Diese Werte sind aber jenseits von gut und böse. Wenn du nicht vor hast eine Sporthalle mit den Teilen zu beschallen sind die mehr als ausreichend


Uh, was heißen die Daten jetzt genau? Sagen wir mal, die Canton schaffen nen Dezibel Wert von 100 im abstand von 1 Meter. Wieviel würden die NuBox schaffen?
Siend die kleinen nuBox 311 leistungsschwächer als die Cantons?


----------



## Pokerclock (17. März 2010)

Aus Erfahrung und Kenntnis der LS-Serien, denke ich, dass die Nubert lauter gehen. Die müssten bei ca. 107db liegen. Die Canton wohl ca. 5db weniger.


----------

